# Delta 783 - Quincy, MA Police Cruiser



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Delta 783 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Last night had an opportunity to shoot this Quincy Police cruiser.

He parked the cruiser next to the Heavy cruiser the U.S.S Salem in Quincy, MA

I hope you enjoy ! !

This is Quincy, MA Police Unit Delta 783
And it will be one the last "New" Ford Crown Victoria's this department will receive before Ford starts rolling out the new cruisers based on the Ford Taurus. However. This dept may look at other options, An Australian based Commodore is rumored to be in production for police use as well as the Impala may make another run and there always is the Dodge Charger. Cheers ! !


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Good to see you yesterday, let's pick a warmer day next time!


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

That pic could easily be a print ad for Ford...very well done.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

For a vehicle that has been in production like that for better than a dozen years it still looks pretty sharp.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

TRPDiesel said:


> For a vehicle that has been in production like that for better than a dozen years it still looks pretty sharp.


That's because Delta hasn't got the chance to drive it yet!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Why isn't the paint peeling? Where are the dents? Why isn't there duct tape or plastic straps holding shit together? _Two_ hubcaps??

Nice try but I ain't falling for it. That's not a real cruiser....


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

47turksinajar said:


> That's because Delta hasn't got the chance to drive it yet!


23 years without wrecking a police car!

---------- Post added at 17:33 ---------- Previous post was at 17:32 ----------



Deuce said:


> Why isn't the paint peeling? Where are the dents? Why isn't there duct tape or plastic straps holding shit together? _Two_ hubcaps??
> 
> Nice try but I ain't falling for it. That's not a real cruiser....


It's been in service less than a week, give it time....its predecessor had 107,000 miles on it and looked like a demolition derby survivor when it was put out of its misery.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> ---------- Post added at 17:33 ---------- Previous post was at 17:32 ----------
> 
> .it's predecessor had 107,000 miles on it and looked like a demolition derby survivor when it was put out of its misery.


Well fortunatly that cruiser is now the newest addition to the Ayer Constable Fugitive Apprehension Task Force.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

No Push Bar?


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

CJIS said:


> No Push Bar?


he already told us... "23 years without wrecking a police car!" So he doesn't need that! plus some whacker would probably steal it


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

CJIS said:


> No Push Bar?


The ones we had weren't really push bars, they were just to mount the front strobes and siren speaker, but some people did use them as push bars, and damaged the cruiser, so they were phased out. The strobes and siren speaker are now behind the grille (you can see the strobes and the speaker is set-back between them).


----------



## Mad-Dog24 (May 31, 2008)

How long before it gets christened by some idiot from 38 Broad Street ?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh snap.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

*Nice whip homie*


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

ha ha ha thanks for the comments guys. 
And YES Bruce I want to shoot this car again soon before its all crashed up. LOL 
But lets do it @ Night with some strobes and long exposure. 

Cheers ! And thanks again for the comments. and yes Bruce we will deff pick a warmer day I was freezing my ass off when I got back into my car. LOL ! ! 
But seriously thanks again I am getting good feedback from this photo.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

beautiful work GMACK..


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

The Black & White, Classic.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I've taken a number of cruiser photos myself over the years and sent many of them into PoliceCars.com. (the digital ones. The printed ones, no) Very few came out looking as good at that pic GMAK. Nice job, very nice job.


----------

